# Which Caribbean Island



## BonBiniGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

We are looking to take a trip next year to the Caribbean with some extended family.  There will be 6 adults and 1 child (6 year old nephew). Because we haven't traveled to the Caribbean with a child before, we are looking for suggestions on the best island to visit.  We've been to Aruba quite a few times so we would prefer somewhere different.  Right now my guess is the week will be a mix of activities and time at the resort by the pool/ocean.  Any advice on which island to visit?


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 10, 2015)

Personally, when traveling to the Caribbean, I've chosen the island that has the best weather in the month I'm planning to visit, along with the most convenient flights from my hometown. There's nothing worse than picking an island that will take you 17 hours to get to.  My advice is to test run a few itineraries to see what kind of travel time you're looking at and go from there. That'll narrow down your choices a great deal. 

I've found that the easiest islands to get to from Cincinnati are Grand Cayman, Bahamas, St. Maarten, and St. Thomas.  YMMV. 

Once you've narrowed down your choices, it depends on what you like to do. Atlantis is like Disneyworld with a huge water park and tons of water activities to choose from.  I'm sure all the kids, including the 6 year old will have fun there.  St. Thomas/St. John are great if you love snorkeling and lounging on the beach, and an especially great option if you don't want the hassle of getting passports for everyone.  St. Maarten is an eclectic island with a European flavor.  I've never been to Grand Cayman, but I've read it's safe but not a lot to do except lounge on the beach.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 11, 2015)

Grand Cayman actually has more to do than I'd expected before visiting. In addition to good snorkeling (inc right off the beach in front of Morritts), there's Stingray City which is really fun, a paddle to an amazing bio-bay, a botanical garden, a turtle farm I think, Rum Point which must be one of the prettiest beaches in the world, etc. 

I loved it, and wished we'd reserved 2 weeks instead of 1 (which I hadn't done because I was afraid I'd get bored). 

I also liked St. Maarten a lot, but for different reasons.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Jan 14, 2015)

We went to Grand Cayman with a 6 year old several years ago and there was plenty to do. Seven Mile Beach is a beautiful beach for relaxing and swimming and the water is calm. Rum Point is another great beach where you can relax, walk into the waist-high water and the six-year old can snorkel. Stingray City is a must to swim with the Rays in waist-high water, get a sting ray massage and feed the Rays. You can also go to Dolphin Cove to swim with a dolphin. As has been mentioned, there is a turtle farm and botanical gardens as well and you can sample many Tortuga Rum Cakes that are made on the island. We had no problem filling a week with activities for children in addition to beach time. For adults, there are many diving and snorkeling locations, water sports and great shopping in Georgetown. While many of the resorts are along 7 Mile Beach, there are many sights all over the island so renting a car is cost-efficient.


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your advice! Our family with the child will be flying from Boston, so luckily there are a lot of options for direct flights.  Grand Cayman was on my list already, but after hearing your personal experiences, it is definitely topping the list.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 14, 2015)

Not sure if it will work for this trip - but make sure you visit St John (USVI). 2/3rd National Park, and easy to get to from St Thomas (by short ferry ride).
Constantly rated one of the top islands and best beaches in the world.


----------



## icystorms (Jan 22, 2015)

cancun or playa del carmen aren't caribbean islands, but have a similar feel.  there's plenty of activities for kids and adults, in case you want to broaden your search.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 28, 2015)

The youngster would probably get a kick out of getting his picture taken in "Hell" on Grand Cayman, too.  We stayed at the Morritt's for a week several years ago, too, and are anxious to get back there some day.  Snorkeling is great around Grand Cayman.


----------

